# Lapping compound, where do you get yours?



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

I haven't been able to locate any lapping compound locally, so the question(s) are…Where do you guys buy yours? either online, or maybe Im looking in the wrong places (auto parts/hardware stores)? Ive been using sandpaper, so anything I should stay away from with compounds? Im looking for a fairly aggressive grit, 80-100 ish. 
Thanks again,
Wayne


----------



## tirebob (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=33017&cat=1,43072,67174&ap=1


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Ask a local machine, or tool and die shop. They should be able to tell you where they get theirs.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I use valve grinding compound from the auto parts store.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

I get mine from Lee Valley, unless I have a large order with other items, in which case I have bought from McMaster Carr.


----------



## jaxonquad (Apr 20, 2011)

i do need to find a shop capable of cast iron welding, so while Im there….
Thanks for the advice guys.

lee valley seems to be the most reasonably priced online. Unfortunatly Ive tried the local auto parts places, all i got were funny looks. Ill try phrasing it "valve grinding compound" tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

WAL-MART and/or ACE … pumice .. rottenstone .. toothpaste .. car polishing compound .. COMET cleanser .. etc

Anything with grit can be used, depending on how fine/coarse you need and how long it will last.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lee Valley as well. Let us know how the price compares…


----------

